# Ross Grips Wow !!!!!



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

New Ross grips 

Here is my grip. Zebra wood..You will be able to get the Ross grip with the screw holes and with out.You can glue them or a good double face tape should work your choice.Grips in Zebrawood, English walnut, Cocobolo,Two tone english walnut,Wavy walnut, Cherry, Pecan and Dymondwood.Of course any of your choice of woods also.


















Wood grips 35.00 and Dymondwood 45.00.Get your orders in while these prices last.

Bob
Git-A-Grip
[email protected]


----------



## Barryonyx (Oct 8, 2005)

any pics of the other woods???


----------



## Pa. Shooter (Jan 31, 2004)

*Look-out !!!!!!!!!*

Guys he makes some beautiful GRIPS !!!!!!!!!
I can't wait for my Elites to come !
Bob, you are a True Craftsman.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

PM sent, you want business....I will get it for ya :wink:


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Mike Sent You A Email.

Thanks Bob


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

We have you lefts covered...










Agatewood dymondwood.

Many other colors and wood.

Bob
[email protected]


----------



## TTUArcher (Sep 30, 2002)

Can you make grips for AR bows?


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

great looking grips!


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

A few more Ross grips for sale 45.00 tyd:

Cherry Walnut Right Hand..









Desert Camo Left hand:









Did some one say AR..









Bob
Git-A-Grip


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Bob does some great work:*


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Pic of my Yellowish Cocobolo grip that Bob did for my Ross CR334!
GREAT grips!!!


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

they look nice. very nice


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

ttt


----------

